# Maximum Weight Loss Recipes



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Dr. McDougall approved.








Maximum Weight Loss Recipes Archives - Dr. McDougall







www.drmcdougall.com


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank you. Some of those look very good - and easy which is what I always like best.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Going to give one of the first ones a try this week. Potatoe cauliflower curry.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I’m reminded of one of my moms recipes.
mock chicken soup. 
add half dozen eggs to pan of water, bring to boil, boil for eight minutes, scoop eggs out of water with slotted spoon. set to one side, ad salt and pepper to water to taste. (Make egg salad for dad with the eggs.)


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Another good one.









Brand New Vegan


Recent Recipes Want MORE Comfort Foods? Sign up for free weekly recipes and get my Free Beginner's Guide. GET MY BEGINNER'S GUIDE I'll never send you spam. Unsubscribe at any time. Most Popular Recipes For 50 years I ate a Standard American Diet - and in February of 2020, I had a STROKE! My...




www.brandnewvegan.com


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Now you are starting to scare me.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

GTX63 said:


> Now you are starting to scare me.


Some pretty good recipes there.


----------

